# Inquisition Servitor



## Dark Strategies (Sep 17, 2009)

Greetings from Dark Strategies,

The image below is of a work in progress digital painting of an Inquisition Servitor. The other image is the sculpt that I created in 28mm scale from this concept painting. In the end, I hope to create a whole Inquisition Servitor Retinue each with their own specialties and weapons choices.

Enjoy!


Dark Strategies


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

Phew, that is impressive! Are you going to be selling this miniature? 

Oh, here's some rep.


----------



## Dark Strategies (Sep 17, 2009)

Thank you very much! This was a fun sculpting project, that I set my goal to two days to get it done. If anyone is interested in buying it I'm sure we could set something up or I could do an entirely new sculpt of something else. Recently, I finished a commissioned project of a troop squad of seven Squats.

More minis to come in the near future.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Very impressive sculpt. Most repworthy


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Nice work! I wanna see the squats!


----------



## Dark Strategies (Sep 17, 2009)

Unfortunetly, the Squats are long gone and billed. If I do more I will put them up. Working on two new armies as of Sunday! Orks and Space Marines.

Lots to do,


Dark Strategies


----------



## CrimsonMizer (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow... Nice work mate!


----------



## Nipolian (Nov 4, 2009)

Do you do fanticy sculps?


----------



## Dark Strategies (Sep 17, 2009)

*Fantasy 28mm*

Yup, I have done a couple of Fantasy pieces, see below picture of a 28mm ogre militia figure.

Enjoy!


Dark Strategies


----------

